
Don't Talk to the Police - stevage
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7o9xYp7eE&feature=youtu.be
======
Tomte
I've always thought Duane is overcomplicating his "How could this hurt?"
example: you don't need confused and misremembering witnesses. You only need
another serious crime to have happened in the Outer Banks.

Now you've admitted to have been there. You did not have to admit that. Shut
up.

Also, how did Mr Duane learn to speak that fast? Many siblings? Time-boxed
lectures at his university? Enthusiasm for the subject?

~~~
samayylmao
His speaking style is very engaging.

------
throwaway1239Mx
If you're sick of watching video, and prefer actual text, there's an open-
access PDF available at
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1998119](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1998119)

------
justinph
This is a great video, and worth watching in its entity at least once.

------
welcometomiami
What about talking to the police to help them find the _right_ suspect? This
seems completely focused on how talking to the police can't help _you_.

(I'll admit I'm only 1/3 of the way through this video so far.)

~~~
jadell
There are instances of people initially thought of as simply witnesses to a
crime becoming suspects and then being charged with that crime (or an
associated crime.) The point of these videos is that in almost no case does
talking to the police help you.

